# finding snow fall totals..



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

hey guys, im having trouble finding snow fall accumalations for storms. it would make my life alot easier for billing. is there any sites that list everything?


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

I can get mine from the weather page of a local TV news station. I'm in central Mass and use WCVB in Boston. I don't how official it is though. Their measurement for Dec 16th was less than 7" but it looked to me like we got over 8". I checked NOAA and didn't find anything.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/nfdscc3.html . try


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

how come you need it for billing? Aren't you charging them for each time you are there? Or do you charge per inch no matter how many times you make a pass?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Hmmmm...*



highlander316;459258 said:


> how come you need it for billing? Aren't you charging them for each time you are there? Or do you charge per inch no matter how many times you make a pass?


I agree... I don't know how a client is supposed to keep track of the "inches" of snow that his lot has recieved during a storm...that's why I questioned this on another thread and I asked "if you charge by the inch...it can be a very random thing and very questionable when the bean counter is going over your invoice..."


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I charge per inch in different increments like 2"-6" 6"-12" and 12+
Gather your information from various sites and search the internet for snow totals.
I get the totals from NWS and the Rutgers office of climatology.

What ever works best for your business and makes the most $$$ are the main factors in how you should be charging clients.

Jason


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

mowbiz. all my clients are commercial accounts. dunkin donuts (2), burger kings(3) monroe muffler. then i have my walmart and 2 condos and 1 dollar store which are monthly contracts.
my per storm customers are in incriment like 0-2 $xxx 3-6 $xx i just need to find an accurate place i can rely on to get totals to bill the per storm customers.


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

When charging by inches what do you do about drifts. The medical centre I plow is all drifts. Some nights when its blowing out of the west but not snowing we have to plow it. I'm talking 3-5ft drifts halfway across the parking lot. We also plow driveways in the country. 1 inch can turn into a ft fast with the right wind.


----------

